

Show HN: HTTP Request Snippet Generator for many languages and libraries - sinzone
https://github.com/Mashape/httpsnippet/

======
sinzone
Code snippets generated in:

Shell, Javascript, Node, C, Java, PHP, Objective-C, Swift, Python, Ruby, C#,
Go, OCaml.

